# PDCA Residential Paint Estimator Software 4.0



## ROOMINADAY

Anyone used this? I was browsing the store thinking about ordering COPS and saw this for the 1st time.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca

ROOMINADAY said:


> Anyone used this? I was browsing the store thinking about ordering COPS and saw this for the 1st time.


Would be interresting to have feedback


----------



## RCP

Jeff, are you going to PDCA in Vegas? I was just looking at the new Deco mag, page 31, and see there is a 2 day class being offered afterwards, pretty pricey though.

There is a good article about the COPS in there too.


----------



## Lambrecht

What is COPS?


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Lambrecht said:


> What is COPS?


Craftsmanship Operating Procedures


----------



## ROOMINADAY

:blink:


RCP said:


> Jeff, are you going to PDCA in Vegas? I was just looking at the new Deco mag, page 31, and see there is a 2 day class being offered afterwards, pretty pricey though.
> 
> There is a good article about the COPS in there too.


Deco sparked my interest again in COPs. I was going to buy it last year and bought a few hundred thank you cards and the craftsman manual.

My passport is expired and just found my birth certificate so I can renew it. I have not decided yet on PDCA in LV.


----------



## Damon T

Is that the PACER software or something different? I know some who use pacer and like it, and some who say too much learning curve. Very pricey too. At least it used to be. Haven't looked at it lately.


----------



## ROOMINADAY

It is only 200.


----------



## Damon T

$200 for the COPS or for estimating software? I guess I'll have to go check it out.


----------



## Damon T

$265 member price, $290 non member price, wish there was a demo version to try. Hard to see what it's like from the website.


----------



## Lambrecht

There is a demo for the commercial version.


----------



## Gproinc

I have the COPS and they are great. If you have "literate" employees that you want to train.They have comprehension tests at the end of every section. I met the guys that wrote them at advanced shop talk 2009. They are very useful in creating consistency.


----------



## Damon T

I took a look at the demo version of the Pdca residential estimating program, called v 4.0. Frankly I think it's very non-user friendly, and un-intuitive. I have no idea why Pdca is endorsing this product. Kind of embarrassing IMO. 
I had high hopes, but alas, will have to continue using my cheapie program, CPR soft power estimator, a bargain at $40 or $50. Dang, I should get a sales commission for that!


----------



## ROOMINADAY

Damon T said:


> I took a look at the demo version of the Pdca residential estimating program, called v 4.0. Frankly I think it's very non-user friendly, and un-intuitive. I have no idea why Pdca is endorsing this product. Kind of embarrassing IMO.
> I had high hopes, but alas, will have to continue using my cheapie program, CPR soft power estimator, a bargain at $40 or $50. Dang, I should get a sales commission for that!


Did PDCA give you a demo?


----------



## Damon T

ROOMINADAY said:


> Did PDCA give you a demo?


You can download a demo, or try it online. You have to have windows excel to run it.


----------

